# Display 7 segmentos no muestra algunos números correctamente



## alexmex04 (Jun 17, 2008)

Saludos comunidad, resulta que estoy elaborando un contador desde 0 a 9, utilizando para ello un mod 10, estoy usando un 74191, un NE555, un 74LS47 y un display de ánodo común, pero el problema es que a pesar de que me cuenta desde el 0 hasta el 9, los números 1,4 y 5 no son mostrados correctamente, ya que aparecen con un segmento de más encendido. Me gustaría que me ayudaran a saber el por qué me muestra un segmento de más, puesto que el conteo es realizado correctamente.
Perdonen la ignorancia


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 17, 2008)

Podrías poner un esquema de la conexión. Por ahí hay algunas pistas conectadas al revés...


----------



## alexmex04 (Jun 17, 2008)

Aquí esta el diagrama de todo el circuito, la parte superior derecha donde se muestra 3 switches no le presten atención.


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 18, 2008)

El diagrama parece estar bien, solo por regla general, no dejes entradas lógicas sin conectar a nada (en este caso A,B,C,D del 74191), ponelas a GND o a 5V como más te guste.
Ahora, esto lo armaste en una placa?, puede ser algún problema de armado de ser así (pista en corto, mal contacto,etc).
Cuál es el segmento que se muestra demás? (a, b, c, d, e, f, o g?).


----------



## 2736 (May 23, 2009)

buen aporte compañeros ps soy nuevo en este foro ,,,me sirvio de mucho su aporte


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

que hace el 74191 ?


----------



## Fortivo (May 23, 2009)

Hola amigo.

1º pon el RC0 del 74191 a Vcc 5v.
2º del RC0 del 74sl47 a 5v intercalale una resistencia de 220ohm.
3º conecta a negativo o 0 , todas las entradas logicas libres del 74191 . (a,b,c,d)

de esta manera deveria funcionarte bien , un saludo.


----------

